

Microsoft vs. Google in the Cloud - msredmond
http://redmondmag.com/articles/2011/02/01/clouds-collide.aspx

======
jyanez
I just went to Microsoft Azure presentation to technology influencers weeks
ago and it was pretty awesome in terms of business value. However I think both
of them should stay on each's one side. Google Mail services are way far
better than Live and .Net capabilities on Azure are pretty interesting.

